# Do you want to learn Spanish or improve it? Intercambio Málaga



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello, my name is Antonio. I've been in Bournemouth for 6 months and I came back to Malaga in June. I've been studying and working in England. I passed the CAE exam (Certificate in Advanced English) but I would like to keep practising because I have the impression that I am going to lose my level! 

For this reason I am writing this thread. I would like to meet up with some British people. This way I could teach you Spanish and then we could speak English for a while.

If you are interested please send me a private message.

Thanks! Enjoy the summer!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alvear07 said:


> Hello, my name is Antonio. I've been in Bournemouth for 6 months and I came back to Malaga in June. I've been studying and working in England. I passed the CAE exam (Certificate in Advanced English) but I would like to keep practising because I have the impression that I am going to lose my level!
> 
> For this reason I am writing this thread. I would like to meet up with some British people. This way I could teach you Spanish and then we could speak English for a while.
> 
> ...


:welcome:

language exchange/intercambios are a great idea - I hope someone takes you up on it, but you'll need to be a more active member of the forum before the private message facility is activated


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> :welcome:
> 
> language exchange/intercambios are a great idea - I hope someone takes you up on it, but you'll need to be a more active member of the forum before the private message facility is activated


You're right. I found this forum yesterday. I really miss a webpage like gumtree in Spain. Anyway, as I have been doing exchange lessons with british in Bournemouth I could ask them references. By the way, thanks for your answer!


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

Alvear, Are you Spanish?


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> Alvear, Are you Spanish?


Yes, I'm from Malaga.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

I think your idea is a good way for people to help each other. Just what the world needs, in a time of crisis. If any friends in the area ask me, I will show them this thread.


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Abyss-Rover said:


> I think your idea is a good way for people to help each other. Just what the world needs, in a time of crisis. If any friends in the area ask me, I will show them this thread.


Thanks! Actually, I was doing the same in England because it was the cheapest way to learn, but in addition it was a good way to know people from England.


----------



## Abyss-Rover (Mar 17, 2012)

It's a great idea. PS, I believe that when you reply to this, you will have enough posts, to send and receive private messages


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Abyss-Rover said:


> It's a great idea. PS, I believe that when you reply to this, you will have enough posts, to send and receive private messages


I know what you're up to - & he's already there

the idea is that he joins in on other threads too


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I know what you're up to - & he's already there
> 
> the idea is that he joins in on other threads too


I've opened another thread to talk about my job propsects in England if I decide to go after summer.


----------



## thrax (Nov 13, 2008)

Are you in Malaga city or province?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alvear07 said:


> I've opened another thread to talk about my job propsects in England if I decide to go after summer.


I just saw that  - I was thinking it might be better in our Britain/UK forum

shall I move it for you?


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> I just saw that  - I was thinking it might be better in our Britain/UK forum
> 
> shall I move it for you?


Yes, please. I'm new and I have to learn all this jeje. Thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alvear07 said:


> Yes, please. I'm new and I have to learn all this jeje. Thanks


done


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

thrax said:


> Are you in Malaga city or province?


I live in a small village called Rincon de la Victoria which is in eastern part of Malaga. It takes 20 minutes to go to Malaga city.


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

Just to make clear. Is there any way to change the title of this thread? I would like to say that this is just for people who are living in Malaga. Thanks!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

alvear07 said:


> just to make clear. Is there any way to change the title of this thread? I would like to say that this is just for people who are living in malaga. Thanks!







.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

loquo.es is a lot like gumtree. I put an ad for an intercambio up a few weeks ago and got lots of offers. I'm in Granada so it's a bit far to meet up. Good luck!


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

I've put an advertisement in Loquo...but there is a problem: there are plenty of spaniards looking for a british to talk with and just 2-3 british people looking for spanish people. The difference is very big...


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

alvear07 said:


> I've put an advertisement in Loquo...but there is a problem: there are plenty of spaniards looking for a british to talk with and just 2-3 british people looking for spanish people. The difference is very big...


Aha! It says a lot about the general attitude of the Brits when it comes to learning a new language! 
I wish you the best of luck.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gracegaldo said:


> Aha! It says a lot about the general attitude of the Brits when it comes to learning a new language!
> I wish you the best of luck.


we've tried to get intercambio groups running here - even the ayuntamiento tried


there have always been way more English than Spanish speakers turn up

maybe you should move up this way?


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> we've tried to get intercambio groups running here - even the ayuntamiento tried
> 
> 
> there have always been way more English than Spanish speakers turn up
> ...



I'm just referencing to the general stereotype, but you are right, there are a huge amount of Brits over here successfully learning and speaking Spanish. I'm just thinking about my days in Roquetas de Mar in Almeria where life was more like one long episode of Eastenders and Spanish was really only spoken by the locals. We are in Granada now....MUCH better!


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

gracegaldo said:


> here are a huge amount of Brits over here successfully learning and speaking Spanish.


Not in my experience there aren't.

In 7 years, I can count on one hand the number of Brits I've encountered that I would consider to be competent in real life situations.

The vast majority can't even take a dump without the assistance of an interpreter.


----------



## gracegaldo (Mar 10, 2012)

XTreme said:


> Not in my experience there aren't.
> 
> In 7 years, I can count on one hand the number of Brits I've encountered that I would consider to be competent in real life situations.
> 
> The vast majority can't even take a dump without the assistance of an interpreter.


Oh thats such a shame, where are you?
Here in Granada all the Brits I have met so far have been great at Spanish (the ones that live here, not the tourists!) Most are better than I am... I'm still learning a lot 

It all depends on how hard people try, and how essential it is to the area you live. Some people take lessons, do intercambios, mix with the locals and still find themselves in a confusing situation from time to time because it's all a learning process that doesn't happen over night. Then of course there are the ones that don't attempt a thing and just shout the words louder and louder in English.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

gracegaldo said:


> Oh thats such a shame, where are you?


Huescar, Granada....the land that time forgot. No English is spoken in the town.....so this is not the place to come if you want a British lifestyle.

Not the place to learn Spanish either.....with a really gutteral, localised Andaluz accent tinged with elements of Murciano.

And the older the people are.....the more incomprehensible they become. Never get in a conversation with one of the goat men.....they take it to a whole different level.


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

I didn't know anything about exchange lessons until this year. It's a great idea to know people and you can speak and share your knowledge with them in your own language. Unfortunately, I have been looking for some Brits who speak with but it's too difficult. I suppose they just came here on vacation, and the Brits who live here usually live in Benalmadena, Torrox, ... villages where they can enjoy the British lifestyle with heat.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

alvear07 said:


> villages where they can enjoy the British lifestyle with heat.


You got it right there! 

Drunken brawling and puking your guts up in close proximity to the Med is far more pleasurable than doing it in front of a kebab stand in Croydon!


----------



## Iberican (Feb 18, 2012)

Alvear07 and Xtreme, you've got me worried now! I'm moving after 9 years in France to live near Malaga. OK, Brits in Spain have a reputation but I thought that was due to the cheap holidays in the sun in the days of the "lager louts". Aren't they extinct by now?


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

*Exchange Lesson in Malaga*

Hello everyone!

My name is Antonio, I'm 27 and I am living in a small village in eastern Malaga. I was living in Bournemouth 6 months this year from January to June and once here I would like to keep practising my English. I got the Certificate in Advanced English last June. So, if you are willing to learn/improve your Spanish we could meet in Malaga. 

See you soon!


----------



## amy24 (Sep 25, 2012)

Have you tried conversationexchange.com?
That's where i have found intercambios while living here in Marbella and also when i lived in Pamplona. There's also people willing to talk via skype that don't live locally.


----------



## Caroline777 (Oct 3, 2012)

Hi Antonio
I'll be staying in Rincon (well, La Cala del Moral) for 2 weeks from 11 November. If it all works out, I plan to be back over permanently from early Jan next year. I'd be happy to meet up if you'd like? Let me know.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

XTreme said:


> Huescar, Granada....the land that time forgot. No English is spoken in the town.....so this is not the place to come if you want a British lifestyle.
> 
> Not the place to learn Spanish either.....with a really gutteral, localised Andaluz accent tinged with elements of Murciano.
> 
> And the older the people are.....the more incomprehensible they become. Never get in a conversation with one of the goat men.....they take it to a whole different level.


Similar here in the Sierra Sur de Jaén, here in the village they speak Castillero not Castellano. As for the goat men - where's your spirit of adventure? I always talk to Manolo who still tends his land with a mule (wish had a garden to put her caca to use) and goes past our door a couple of times a day.


----------



## StRoNGeRmAnU (Nov 14, 2012)

I am from velez-malaga, I´m spanish too, I want to improve my english and you can improve your spanish! Velez-malaga, Torre del Mar, Rincon de la victoria...

Thanks!!


----------



## alvear07 (Aug 9, 2012)

I keep looking for somebody who speaks English with. 

Regards,

Antonio


----------



## Yolanda-85 (Jan 13, 2013)

Hi! I´m spanish, I would like to meet a british person who lives in Málaga city and wants to learn spanish and teachs me english. I want to improve my english, specially the pronunciation. If you are interested, please, let me know, we can learn totally free. Send me a private message if you agreed. I would like to practise the language, We can go out, go for a walk and learn english/spanish. i´m interested of meeting a native person because is the best way to learn a language, specially the pronunciation and new vocabulary.


----------



## Buttons182 (Feb 25, 2013)

alvear07 said:


> Hello, my name is Antonio. I've been in Bournemouth for 6 months and I came back to Malaga in June. I've been studying and working in England. I passed the CAE exam (Certificate in Advanced English) but I would like to keep practising because I have the impression that I am going to lose my level!
> 
> For this reason I am writing this thread. I would like to meet up with some British people. This way I could teach you Spanish and then we could speak English for a while.
> 
> ...


Hi Antonio,

Are you still in Malaga and looking to meet people who you can practice Spanish and English with?

I'm new to here and don't have enough posts to send a pm. I'm moving to Malaga soon and would lve to learn the language as well as meet new people. I've an unusual English accident. I'm told I'm well spoken and maybe able to help you practice how to pronounce specific words as well as other areas of English.

Talk to you soon perhaps,

John


----------

